# Wanted to share Ear Infection story



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

Our littlest boy Monroe came down with an ear infection a few months ago, it got so bad his head was so tilted it was almost upside down and he had no balance what so ever... looked like he was extremely drunk!. So I took him to the vet ($40) She looked him over and confirmed he had an ear infection. We have a history with this vet and she knows we like to do things as holistic as possible (which means we use remedies from nature as much as possible) So she recommended we try these ear drops from the natural food store near us. The drops are made with grapefruit seed extract and tea tree oil (cost about $10 for 30ML you can also get just plain extract for $5-$20 depending on size). We put a drop in his infected ear every day for about 2wks and he regained his balance and other than his head tilt (which was better but not gone) he was a normal happy rat. Still being concerned about his head tilt we took him back in (another $40) and the vet said the infection was gone but his head tilt would likely be permanent and not really affect him. Here is an article I found talking about Grape Fruit seed extract http://ratplanet.0catch.com/naturalhealth.htm It says the extract would also be good for other infections as it works as a broad spectrum anti-biotic. They also say they use some in water to clean their cages! Disclaimer: I still believe you should take your rat to the vet when any infection occurs however I thought this might help those who are tight on funds or prefer to use natural remedies too.


----------

